

Ordnance Survey opens UK geographic maps and datasets - heyitsnick
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/apr/02/ordnance-survey-open-data

======
heyitsnick
All the maps and datasets can be browsed here:

<http://data.gov.uk/data/publicbody/Ordnance%2520Survey>

Data includes postcode to GPS co-ordinates (<http://data.gov.uk/dataset/os-
code-point-open>) and locations of all bus stops and train stations
(<http://data.gov.uk/dataset/naptan>).

